# Sonnenbarsche,Wie viel Platz brauchen sie und kann man sie essen?



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Ich überleg gerade  __ Sonnenbarsche in meinen Teich mit 1000L zu setzen,ist das genug,wenn wie viele könnte ich hineinsetzen? Vorallem aber wollte ich wissen ob man Sonnenbarsche auch essen kann.


----------



## tosa (14. Juni 2016)

Wie bitte? 1000l, das ist zu klein für Goldfische!!!


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Verzeihung,*!10000L


----------



## tosa (14. Juni 2016)

Hmmmm, ich sag nichts mehr, warum möchtest du das machen? So teuer ist Fisch beim Fischer auch nicht.


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Sind sie überhaupt genießbar?


----------



## tosa (14. Juni 2016)

Google machts möglich....

http://www.angeln.de/forum/allgemein/sonnenbarsche-essen


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun,aber wie viel hat dein Teich gekostet?


----------



## tosa (14. Juni 2016)

Keine Ahnung mehr, war ja auch mehrfacher filterwechsel dabei bis ich das richtige fand....


----------



## Blaukoi (14. Juni 2016)

Setz einfach Männlein und Weiblein ein...in Kürze hast Du 80 Stck. an Nachwuchs. War bei mir der Fall.
Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann ist, dass man Haustiere die gehegt und gepflegt werden, als potenzielle Mahlzeit angesehen werden. Einige Kois haben bei mir ein Alter von  14 Jahren. Ich darf nicht daran denken, einen meiner Fische auf dem Teller liegen zu haben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juni 2016)

Moin,
zeig doch bitte erst mal Bilder von Deinem Teich....
und __ Sonnenbarsche haben viel zu viel Gräten, sind ungenießbar!!!
Der Fischhändler Deines Vertrauens hat garantiert genießbare Flossenträger für Deine Pfanne!


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

War eigentlich so gemeint,wie viel Platz brauchen __ Sonnenbarsche,ob man sie essen kann war nur eine Nebenfrage,hat mich interessiert


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

So würde er aussehen.Ohne Bachzufluss


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2016)

VeinzFishing schrieb:


> So würde er aussehen


ein Mini-Fischteich (6-8m³) von NaturaGart, ned schlecht für den Anfang, mit Fischen bitte auch einen entsprechenden Filter mit einplanen.


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Wie viele Fische sollte ich dort hineinsetzen? Einen Filter hab ich natürlich auch schon im Visier


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2016)

VeinzFishing schrieb:


> ob man sie essen kann war nur eine Nebenfrage


Im Prinzip kann man alles essen, ob es schmeckt und bekömmlich ist, wäre eine andere Frage. Auf jeden Fall gut kauen!



VeinzFishing schrieb:


> Wie viele Fische sollte ich dort hineinsetzen?


Sollte? Gar keine. Möchte? Kommt auf die tatsächliche Größe an und die Fischart.

Was Du solltest: Dich erstmal entscheiden, für welche Fische Du dich überhaupt interessierst und dann den Teich darauf ausrichten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2016)

VeinzFishing schrieb:


> War eigentlich so gemeint,wie viel Platz brauchen __ Sonnenbarsche,ob man sie essen kann war nur eine Nebenfrage,hat mich interessiert



Hi,

eßbar sind Centrarchidae ab einer gewissen Größe schon.
Das Problem beim gängigen gemeinen Sonnenbarsch ist halt das der im Teich sehr langsam wächst und kaum 15-20cm groß wird (die knapp 30cm erreicht der nur in der freien Wildnis in 10 und mehr Jahren). Das langsame Wachsen liegt u.a daran das sämtliche Sonnenbarsche meißt ja auch nur lebende Beute wei Insektenlarven, __ Würmer, Kleinkrebse, Fischbrut ect fressen die in "normalen Teichen mit übermäßigem Fischbesatz" aber auch nur in sehr geringer Anzahl zu finden sind. Um 1 kg Biomasse (pro Fisch oder der ganze Bestand)  zuzulegen brauchen rein carnivore Tiere 3-5kg Futtertiere, dieses aber, wenn es z.B __ Pflanzenfresser/Detriusfresser wie Wasserflöhe, Würmer, __ Schnecken, ect. sind die nährstoffarme Kost verarbeiten müssen, um diese Masse aufzubauen ihre 50-60kg Algen/Pflanzenreste aus dem Teich


----------



## VeinzFishing (15. Juni 2016)

Hab mich doch schon für __ SONNENBARSCHE entschieden,wieso meinst ich sollte das nicht machen?


----------



## smallfreak (15. Juni 2016)

VeinzFishing schrieb:


> Hab mich doch schon für __ SONNENBARSCHE entschieden,wieso meinst ich sollte das nicht machen?


Du kannst das schon machen. Die Fische sind essbar.

Du darfst Dir nur nicht erwarten, dass Du mit dem kleinen Teich einen bedeutenden Beitrag zu Deiner Ernährung beitragen wirst. Eher ab und zu als Gag ein kleiner selbst gezogener Fisch. Deine Famile wird das nicht ernähren und wenn die Tiere wirklich so viele Gräten haben, wird es vermutlich auch nicht so der Genuss.

Je weiter hinten in der Nahrungskette desto mehr Primär Nahrung musst Du rechnen um 1kg Biomasse zu erhalten.

Anschauungsbeispiel:

Pflanzen: Primärfutter = Sonnenenergie, Wasser, Luft, Boden.
Um 1 kg Pflanzen zu bekommen musst Du ansetzen und warten. Die Sonne liefert uns bis zu 1300W/m² kostenlose Energie. Die von den Pflanzen mit einem geringen Wirkungsgrad von <10% in Biomasse (= gespeicherte Sonnenenergie) umgesetzt wird. Aufwand = 0
__ Pflanzenfresser: Primärfutter = Pflanzen.
Um 1 kg Pflanzenfresser zu bekommen brauchst Du 10kg Pflanzen
Fleischfresser: Primärfutter = Pflanzenfresser.
Um 1kg Fleischfresser zu bekommen brauchst Du 10kg Pflanzenfresser = 100 kg Pflanzen
Fleischfresser: Primärfutter = Fleischfresser.
Um so 1kg Ertrag zu bekommen brauchst Du 10kg Fleischfresser = 100kg Pflanzenfresser = 1000kg Pflanzen.
Deshalb ist es für die Umwelt auch besser Hasen zu essen als Adler und noch besser Karotten statt Hasen.

Mit jedem Schritt verlierst Du etwa 90% der ursprünglichen Biomasse und Primär Energie. Wenn die Ausgangs Nahrungsmenge immer gleich ist, wirst Du mit Raubtieren eben entsprechend weniger Ertrag bekommen.

Naja mehr oder weniger. Es geht um's Prinzip.


----------



## maarkus (15. Juni 2016)

Und die Anreicherung der Schadstoffe in der Nahrungskette nicht vergessen 
Ich sehe es ja bei mir. Von den 8 Sonnenbarschen ist nur einer bis jetzt an die 40cm groß geworden. Der Rest ist deutlich kleiner und füttern muss ich natürlich auch fleißig. Also Kosten/Nutzen braucht man erst gar nicht rechnen. Und wie es eben immer so ist: Gerade den Großen würde ich im Leben nicht essen


----------



## laolamia (16. Juni 2016)

Blaukoi schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann ist, dass man Haustiere die gehegt und gepflegt werden, als potenzielle Mahlzeit angesehen werden.



ich esse meine liebevoll gepflegten huehner und __ enten auch,,,muss man nicht, kann man aber


----------



## maarkus (16. Juni 2016)

Man weiß dann auf jeden Fall, wie die Tiere gehalten wurden und was man da isst. Wir achten schon sehr darauf, was und wo wir einkaufen. Gerade auch wegen den Kindern. Bei meinen Eltern hatten wir auch immer Tiere gehalten. Ich finde die Erfahrung schon wichtig. Als junge sind da natürlich ein paar Tränen gelaufen, als es den Tieren an den Hals ging. Aber wie gesagt, ich erachte diese Erfahrung als wertvoll. Man lernt das Fleisch auf dem Teller auch zu schätzen.


----------



## VeinzFishing (17. Juni 2016)

Hab doch geschrieben,dass das nur eine Nebenfrage war mit Sonnenbarschen zum Essen.


----------



## maarkus (17. Juni 2016)

Und ich wollte dich dazu ermutigen


----------

